# Chestatee wma deer huntin???



## WESTGABASSHNTR2995 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm up here at chestatee wma, and were htunting deer,hog, or bear. I was wondering what kinda area to hunt for deer. Should I hunt high or low? I'm new to huntin mountainous area. So any info would be very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have hunted up ther for about  years...the only deer I have seen there is above to bathrooms on that road...first food plot on right


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 6, 2011)

I live close by and I don't deer hunt there much anymore...lots of bears and turkeys.

Best place to see any deer is along Water's Creek in the evening...other than that I would advise you to hunt up high, just under a ridgeline.

Most important thing to remember about hunting in the mountains...hunt up high - the deer you see come down to feed AT NIGHT. High country NF property next to private fields has worked the best for me.

Good luck!


----------



## WESTGABASSHNTR2995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks buddy! We jumped a deer yesterday on the outskirts brush alongside a food plot at about 3:45. We walked about halfway up the ridge he ran up, its eat up with hog sign but didn't see any deer. it looks like a good area. weve been here since Wednesday and we havent see a deer since we've been here except for some in the mornings in private yards at 545 or so. 

Were gona get out there tomorrow see if we can get is one. 

Thanks!


----------



## WESTGABASSHNTR2995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks buddy! We jumped a deer yesterday on the outskirts brush alongside a food plot at about 3:45. We walked about halfway up the ridge he ran up, its eat up with hog sign but didn't see any deer. it looks like a good area. weve been here since Wednesday and we havent see a deer since we've been here except for some in the mornings in private yards at 545 or so. 

Were gona get out there tomorrow see if we can get is one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 9, 2011)

Saw plenty of deer sign JUST WEST of Chestatee WMA/GA 60 yesterday...plenty to eat on private lands bordering NF. Saw big flock of turkeys, too...they seem to thrive in the mountains.


----------

